# Who would Swift reccomend?



## 130025 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have been looking at the Swift range and think they look very nice. I have been having a good look around and a lot praise Johns Cross, sadly I think they are too far away to purchase from.

So to the question

Who would Swift reccomend in the Hull, Grimsby areas? That is for a fair price and someone who gives a proper PDI and warranty cover.

I may part ex or sell private and have no trade in

We are moving over that way soon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi not sure if it would be too far for you, but Camper Uk in Lincoln are very good (we won't use Brownhills again) and when and if we change we will def look at using them, they have just started to sell Swift/Bessacar.

Also Couplands at Louth, they have a limited range of MHs but I understand that they can order any Swift that you like..........they were very good with us when we needed the new door fitted, so again a possible for us.

I would be surprised if Swift will actually recommend one of their dealers in place of another as it wouldn't be fair of them to say one of their dealers is better than another.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Camper UK at Lincoln without a doubt.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have had dealings with Camper UK in the North East and they have been good.

I have never read a bad report about Camper Uk so I guess that says a lot.


Richard...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure that if they were honest there's a few dealers they wouldn't recommend based in MHF feedback but as has been said I doubt they'd do so on open forum....for or against.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

metoyouteddie said:


> I have been looking at the Swift range and think they look very nice. I have been having a good look around and a lot praise Johns Cross, sadly I think they are too far away to purchase from.


Hi,

Thank you for the compliment, can only say we have customers in Scotland and Ireland and we have sold to India!

Peter


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Swift dealers*

Hi, the staff and service you get from Couplands of Louth , cannot be faulted ,I have been dealing with them for about 4 years now ,and not once can I say they have not provided anything but quality service with a smile ,they are quite a big dealer having a dept at Lincoln but they are a very freindly family business
Baza


----------



## 130025 (Dec 11, 2009)

Telbell said:


> I'm sure that if they were honest there's a few dealers they wouldn't recommend based in MHF feedback but as has been said I doubt they'd do so on open forum....for or against.


Sorry......are you a former Swift owner? I see you have a Fleurette and just wondered how or why you can/would want to comment on Swift. I have come accross your name on a lot of Swift threads whilst scouring and wondered why. You seem to be very anti Swift for some reason

Johns Cross you never know we may well pay you a visit

Thank you all for your thoughts so far, we will have a look at them.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

you could try stuart longtons at chorley
we have good service out of them


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

We're just in the process of buying a new Autocruise Augusta from Lowdhams in Nottingham who also have the rest of the Swift range. Very impressed so far. Good product knowledge, stock well displayed and we think that we've got a good deal with our part exchange. That, together with the generally positive reports on MHF and the good interaction with Swift via the forum is what swayed us in favour of the Autocruise.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Sorry......are you a former Swift owner? I see you have a Fleurette and just wondered how or why you can/would want to comment on Swift.


Because I'm a paid up subscriber, have been for several years, have been able to see that quite a few identified dealers have had criticism from members, feel I'm just as entitled to respond to the question "who do you think Swift would recommend" as anyone else.

Now- of course if the question was "who would you recommend?"........different proposition and I wouldnt have responded

And sorry but I can't see how mine was an anti-Swift Post

I trust this meets with your approval.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

metoyouteddie said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that if they were honest there's a few dealers they wouldn't recommend based in MHF feedback but as has been said I doubt they'd do so on open forum....for or against.
> ...


Stick to your original plan and buy as close to home as possible.

Things can go wrong with MH's and it makes sense to have the shortest possible journey to your dealer.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We got ours from Ceveland, in Darlington. Happy with them so far.
Sue n John


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Metoyouteddie,
Choosing the right dealer for you is a personal thing. We do have many good professional dealers appointed (of which Johnscross is one I would add), but it really does depend on what you want.

One thing that might help in identifying dealer is that we have a "Find a Dealer" section of our forum if this helps,

Many thanks
Andy

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/find-a-dealer


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

and MHF very own Dealer Directory has a direct link to Swift Motorhome Dealers now as well
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/manufacturer-dealers-22.html

Note: this list isn't exhaustive but does have gps mapping allowing you to see All those in the directory that are nearby by simply clicking a map or searching for a town name etc


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I would advise the OP to check the motorhome company directory before deciding which dealer to use.

Also to put a post on here along the lines of ''I am considering buying from ******** has anyone used this dealer''?

It could save you a lot of hassle in the future. :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> together with the generally positive reports on MHF and the good interaction with Swift via the forum is what swayed us in favour of the Autocruise


Well if that doesn't ring true for companies participating on MHF what can


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We are also in Southport, and bought ours from Todd's at Lostock Hall Preston, so far they have been great.

I am sure you know where they are.

They did us a much better deal than Discover at Wigan
Good luck


----------

